# Man Killed by shark in Kill Devil Hills



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

Was always told don't go swimming at dusk. 

http://hamptonroads.com/2009/09/police-shark-killed-man-who-washed-kill-devil-hills


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

Quite ashame. I am leery about swimming in the ocean in daylight hours much less at night. Terrible news to hear.


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Condolences to the family....however......shouldnt go swimming in low light situations. If anybody that swims on the outer banks knew about half of the biters that swim around them, they would never go in again.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep a real shame.


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

So sad. When we were leaving Corolla last week (Sunday 9/13) , there were Coast Guard choppers flying up and down the beaches, very low and very slow. I had a feeling they were looking for someone/something - wonder if this was it?

I had to go back and check a prior thread as well, cause in a thread on the NC boards where folks were asking about shark fishing from the beach. Myself and another guy said we were from the North Hills (I'm actually from Ross Township, where the deceased fellow was from. Don't know him though) and would be down that week... I was worried at first maybe it was him. Wasn't though, his profile shows him bring online today...

Condolences to the family...


----------



## fairwxflyer (Jan 25, 2009)

joe l. said:


> So sad. When we were leaving Corolla last week (Sunday 9/13) , there were Coast Guard choppers flying up and down the beaches, very low and very slow. I had a feeling they were looking for someone/something - wonder if this was it?
> 
> I had to go back and check a prior thread as well, cause in a thread on the NC boards where folks were asking about shark fishing from the beach. Myself and another guy said we were from the North Hills (I'm actually from Ross Township, where the deceased fellow was from. Don't know him though) and would be down that week... I was worried at first maybe it was him. Wasn't though, his profile shows him bring online today...
> 
> Condolences to the family...


I had thought the same thing about the fellow Pittsburgher's on here as well. I knew a few of "yinz guys" were going to be down that way. Such ashame.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Enter the water and you're part of the food chain. No thanks. Sad that the guy died, but it was poor judgement to go swimming at night like that.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. Back in highschool, we took a few after party, 2 am skinny dips out off Sandbridge!! Guess I'm lucky to have all my parts. I've spent quite a bit of time in the water from Virginia Beach to Hatteras, and I'd never hesitate to get in. I wouldn't mess with it after dark any more though.:beer:

Well wishes to his family.


----------



## radarthis (Oct 18, 2006)

Yea its really terrible that he died, condolences to the family. Ironic thing is that me and a few of the neighbors were just talking about this very subject last night.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

http://www.sharktimes.com/

This thing washed up on the beach in outer banks....


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats a Basking Shark. Harmless. Plankton eater.....


----------



## wolfy16 (Jan 12, 2009)

sorry to hear..def. not going swimming after dark..scary!!


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

cool basking shark. I always thought they were a colder water species. Any idea if they are seen often off NC coasts?


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

our condolences as well. 
Not a nice way to go.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

*Ft. Macon*

Anyone see that story Last Summer?

Ran in N&O..

http://www.newsobserver.com/news/story/1654721.html

Link to pictures--->  http://www.restorationsystems.com/wpblog/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/sharks03-sm.jpg

Google Images "Ft. Macon Sharks"....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I always get the willies wading out there in the night this time of year. On more than occasion while going out to cast, I've felt small sharks bumping into my legs in two or three feet of water. Awful way to go.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes indeed, on more than one occasion have I had something bump me, small or large, in this case, size doesn't matter, it scares the snot out of ya!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

That's why at night I will only be wading out knee deep at night.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Yes indeed, on more than one occasion have I had something bump me, small or large, in this case, size doesn't matter, it scares the snot out of ya!!!


worse than that, more like this


----------

